# CS care package to Marines in Falluja II



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello All,

Since our first care package was such a huge hit I have decided to see if there is interest in sending another. See the thread CS care package to Marines in Falluja, post #42 is a picture of the package we sent.

This Battalion is leaving in March to one of the two destinations, either Fallujah or the Iraq/Syrian border. I thought it would be a great idea to start gathering supplies now to have them ready to send as soon as we have an address.

As before I will pool all the packages that are received together, and then send them out in one big package. I would like to thank everyone in advance for their help and support. I had a chance to talk to three of the individuals that were recipients of our first package and they said it was the highlight of their day to sit and relax with a cigar. I will post pictures of the "outgoing package" and hopefully some pictures of all the service men and women enjoying cigars.

Anyone interested PM me and I will send you my address


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I am in.
PM sent.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I am in.
> PM sent.


Got your PM. 
Thanks.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Look at this impressive package recieved yesterday from *RWTarget*!

View attachment 10858


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice. Enjoy those, guys. Stay safe.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

First and foremost thank you all for the support that has been offered. One of the guys in this battalion is my best friend and was the best man in my wedding last September. We grew up in rural Iowa together. He is a great guy who takes pride in serving his country. I am not only doing this for him but for all the Marines in his battalion. Our first care package was appreciated very much. Here is their battalion website.

I am up for posting/updating this thread for 4-5 weeks, then lumping everything together and sending/forwarding out the package with a big thank you from the jungle. As for what and how much is needed? There are many men and women in this battalion, around 400, of which atleast 20 enjoy cigars regularly. So I am sure any and all donations are welcomed and will go to a good use.

As for what we send I know lighters are off limits and anything explosive. I was thinking that any of the following would be nice: (everyone feel free to add or remove from this list)
-Cigars
-Cutters
-Matches
-Magazines
-Humidification devices
-Ultimately anything else

PM me and I will send you my address. I will be sure to take pictures of the package before it heads out. I know many of the men and women have cameras and we should expect some pictures in return of their enjoyment from our package.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Here are some boxes my local B&M donated... also known as *cigarsandmustangs* here on club stogie. If any of you are ever in Cedar Rapids, IA he has the best B&M in town.

View attachment 10911


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Bill,

i'm in all the way as i was the last time around.
Can you buy some sticks on my behalf and i wire money to you?
Paypal okay? i was thinking that a box of Virtuosos might be a good buy for the friends in the big sandpit!

i'm on assignment in south east asia right now and can't mail sticks directly.

thanks my friend, and to all CS member -this is a worthwhile thing to do. I have a couple of friends in falujah and they are in the thick of the action. Anything the folks on CS can`do is much appreciated.


-Par


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## cigarsandmustangs (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey man make sure that you come and see me before you send the package, I will have more things to add to it. Thanks again for the cigars, I will definately enjoy them!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh hell yes. Count me in. Dam good thing your doing.
PM Sent.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

*FYI*... I was not sure originally if this package was going to either Fallujah or the Iraq/Syrian border, but I got word that the final destination will be Camp Fallujah.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Package sent. 
DC# 0304 3490 0000 7536 0569


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

These good looking smokes arrived yesterday compliments of *MDTAGGART*.
Excellent Package!

View attachment 11069


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Great job Brother! Next time we visit my SIL in Marion i'll look you up okay?


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

*CigarsandMustangs*, my local B&M, donated more boxes for the cause... Thanks!

View attachment 11094


We have out grown the cooler that was originally purchased... going to have to make a run to Wallyworld some time soon.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello All,

I think it is time to draw a line in the sand and stop accepting any more donations so we can get this all ready and packaged to head over. I would like to thank everyone for their help and support. 

There are a few packages in transit. Once we have those I will post pictures of the final package before it goes over. Again thank you everyone for making this a success.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Look at these beauties from Par.
Great job!

View attachment 11344


Again, Thanks everyone for making this a success. 
We are looking at sending this package out next week


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Everyone,

Below are pictures of our bomb before it headed out the door to Iraq yesterday. 
The cooler was full to the brim. I don't think we could have fit another item in there. 
We had a total of 8 and a half boxes of cigars but due to space contraints I took the smaller box and divided it into plactic bags.

Entire Package:








All packed up and ready to go:








I would like to thank you all for making this a great success. I am sure the troops will thoroughly appreciate the package.
When I receive word the package has arrived I will post here. Expect pictures of the troops enjoying the cigars to be posted also.

Again Thank You,
Bill


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

great work you guys


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

I received word today that the package successfully made it to the final destination!
I will post pictures as soon as we get some.

Great job on this guys.


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Still waiting for picture everyone... 

My buddy said that their schedules are really screwed up right now and there has not been time for people to get together.

As soon as I have pictures I will post.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm in. PM sent.:u


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Everyone,

Here is the latest word recieved from our Bomb.

_"Hey Bill,
Sounds good, I will email them to this account. There nothing great, I think there is only like 4 of them. I will take more when I get a chance. Im waiting on my buddies to get back, then im going to try and get a bunch of us together for pictures. Got a pretty good rain storm yesterday, now its all red out, pretty weird. Anyways take care and I will talk to ya soon."_


----------



## BHahesy (Oct 12, 2005)

Everyone,

Received a couple pictures of the Marines. 
The surroundings look a little make shift&#8230; but I am sure they still enjoy it!


----------

